# Suggestions for low-fat food



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig has tipped the scale from "fluffy but healthy" to "overweight" and I'm going crazy looking through list after list of foods. He is currently on:

Blue Buffalo Basics, Turkey and Potato:
Crude Protein: 30%
Crude Fat: 12%
Crude Fiber: 3.5%
Moisture: 10%
Calories: 371

Natural Balance Indoor Ultra Rabbit & Salmon Meal:
Crude Protein: 30%
Crude Fat: 14%
Crude Fiber: 8%
Moisture: 10%
Calories: 340


I'm trying to find a food with a fat content 11% or less to replace the Blue Buffalo, since he just started the Natural balance and his tummy is doing well on it. So far, I'm looking at:

- Fromm Gold Mature
Crude Protein: 30%
Crude Fat: 10%
Crude Fiber: 3.5%
Moisture: 10%
Calories: 422

- Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Souls, Light adult formula:
Crude Protein: 32%
Crude Fat: 9%
Crude Fiber: 8%
Moisture: 10%
Calories: 302

- Natural Balance Fat Cats, Low Calorie Formula:
Crude Protein: 35%
Crude Fat: 9.5%
Crude Fiber: 9%
Moisture: 10%
Calories: 305


Can anyone suggest any other foods?

I'm wondering if part of this is just his metabolism slowing down with age, but he's only 1.5 years old.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Choose the one with the lowest crude fat and lowest calorie output if you're worried. Hope i had the same issues with my hedgies haha


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd go with Chicken Soup or Fromm's, just so you have a different brand in there in case Natural Balance ends up with a recall or something.


----------

